# Beginner Blindfold



## Tomarse (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey i guess i've posted this before but regardless, i've previously looked into blindfold solving, but had no luck (basically thought it was too difficult) and i was wondering if anyone can elaborate in major detail and the smallest things i would need to know to start, i've looked over a few methods and i've seriously just been puzzled, if anyone could contact me and let me know with some information i'd appreciate it alot, pm me leave a post here or check my profile for my msn, Thanks guys :] Tom


----------



## hait2 (Dec 23, 2007)

sure!
it's not that hard 
pm me your msn (i couldn't find it in your profile? i guess i'm blind n_n) i can help you out


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 23, 2007)

[email protected] :]


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 27, 2007)

I would also like help on solving the cube BLD'ed


----------



## pjk (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a small guide for beginners at http://www.pjkcubed.com . Click on Blindfold guide on the left. It is quite simple. Feel free to ask questions about it.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh ok thanks!
The guide itself is awesome easy to understand 
Also, can you link me to a good guide on the (I think) Stefan Poachman Method, with corner orientation, corner permutation, then straight to edge permutation?


----------



## FatMummy (Dec 27, 2007)

http://solvethecube.110mb.com/index.php?location=blindfold
Hope that is what you are looking for.


----------



## David Pritts (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm new at BLD solving too. . . (just really started it this christmas break... and haven't even done too much of it)

But, i will say that Bill McGaugh's method (self proclaimed as "The easiest system for solving a rubik's cube blindfolded) really impresses me with how easy it is. It's not the most efficient system (it's pretty much the most vanilla method imaginable) but it's very easy.

His website leaves something to be desired I thought, but if you go through it slowly, you will probably agree that his method makes it very, very easy. I think his explanations on a few things are a bit unclear, so if anyone tries to learn his method and wants help, you can email me ([email protected]) or aim me (valikor). 

You can find his page here:
http://home.earthlink.net/~bmcgaugh/

Have fun!

David


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies, i appreciate it alot :]


----------



## van21691 (Jan 11, 2008)

David Pritts said:


> You can find his page here:
> http://home.earthlink.net/~bmcgaugh/
> 
> Have fun!
> ...



I am learning from that site, but the problem is I just don't get how to memo the pieces, how to number them


----------

